# Angel's Eyes vs Angels Glow



## Maltese_NH (Jul 23, 2006)

*Angel's Eyes* lists the ingredients online....cost is $24.50

Ingredients: 
100% pure beef liver, 
tylosin as tartrate 
Guaranteed Analysis: 
crude protein.
crude fat......
crude fiber.....
moisture........
ash.............. min. 67.6% 
min. 10.6%
min. 0.1%
min. 6.0%
max. 4.8%


*Angel's Glow* is listed as patent pending and doesn't list ingredients....cost is $24.50

Has anyone tried both??? I want to order but I'm not sure which one!!!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

> *Angel's Eyes* lists the ingredients online....cost is $24.50
> 
> Ingredients:
> 100% pure beef liver,
> ...


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

Yes they both contain a mild antibiotic called Tylosin. You can buy the tylosin and give it to them mixed with something else to make it more palatable. I know that Angel's Glow has some additives that the Angel's Eyes does not contain. For that reason I ordered the Angel's Eyes and have been happy with the results. Because it is an antibiotic I only gave it for two weeks and stopped. Her staining is gone and if I need to in the future I will do another course. I did speak to my vet (who approved) before purchasing the AE.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

What bothers me about these products is there are ingredients in there that
a dog can be allergic to thus promoting the eyes to stain. Sort of a Catch 22.
Why not just use Tylan powder which is tylosin? A 10 day round is all it takes.
Just a pinch in food or cheese. You can save the rest of the powder (refrigerate) 
and it will keep indefinitely.


----------



## Maltese_NH (Jul 23, 2006)

Do you use Tylan Powder??? Can you please let me know where you purchase it from.
Do you use a pinch a day?



> What bothers me about these products is there are ingredients in there that
> a dog can be allergic to thus promoting the eyes to stain. Sort of a Catch 22.
> Why not just use Tylan powder which is tylosin? A 10 day round is all it takes.
> Just a pinch in food or cheese. You can save the rest of the powder (refrigerate)
> and it will keep indefinitely.[/B]


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

Here's a bunch of places to buy the Tylan Powder.

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=t...G=Google+Search

There's also an article on the page about Maltese tear staining.


----------



## gattirenata (Jul 28, 2006)

Hi everybody!!
recently I was reading the angel's glow website (mac's stains are getting better but they still bother me. and I keep battling with myself if I should do something or just wait till he is done teething.) 
I had so many questions I decided to write them an email. 

I had way too many questions I really thought they weren't going to answer...
but tehy did!!!

so... I'm gonna share with you here, just in case some of you have the same doubts and concerns I had.


Dear Renata,

Thank you for your interest in our product. We understand and identify with your concerns. We love and care for our dogs the same way that you do for yours. 

if there are different causes of tearing... how can your product stop it? does it cure every single cause??? does it mean that if a dog has for exemple, tearing because of clogged tear ducts, your product unclog them???????
Excess tearing is the breeding ground for bacteria and yeast. One of the most common yeast infections is Ptyrosporin, or Red Yeast. Porphyrin is a compound that reacts with light to produce a reddish brown stain to the medial canthus. This is a condition called Epiphora. Angels’ Glow works to prevent tear staining by tying up the circulation of Porphyrins. 
We continually receive a great amount of emails with very valuable feedback from appreciative clients. Some of them have report that Angels' Glow eliminated the stains of dogs which had been connected with clogged ducts. We also heard of dogs that had no tearing improvement after having their ducts surgically unclogged.

Does it stop the tearing? and clean up the stains also??? The old stains too???
Or just stop the tearing and we have to wait till the stained hair grows and it is trimmed???? I hear people saying they used your product for only a week, and that it's not good to use more than that because it contains a mild antibiotic. this people that use it for a week saw extremely good results and their dogs have been tear stain free for as long as one year. SO why you suggest a 30 day use if it's effective in just 1 week?
Angels' Glow will not remove the stains that are already there, but will prevent new stains from developing. Each dog has a different coat growth pattern. Consequently, some dogs might show results after 7 days, while others may take up to 35 days or more. 

What about puppies that are teething? Should we wait or would you product help anyways?
There is no correlation with teething and Angels' Glow. 

Is there any report of allergy reactions?? 
The only adverse reaction we have experienced among thousands of dogs benefiting from Angels’ Glow, were a few who developed at first mild loose stool. For such few dogs with a more sensitive metabolism, we suggest reducing the daily dosage to a minimum and increase slowly until reaching the prescribed amount. All those dogs had their bowels normalized in no time. Angels' Glow is an OTC (over the counter) product, safe during pregnancy and for puppies over 6 weeks old.

How old can a puppy start using your product?
Angels' Glow is safe during pregnancy and for puppies over 6 weeks old.

The dosage is by age or weight?
• Puppies (up to 3 months): 1/8 tsp. daily • Dogs 8 to 12 lbs: 3/4 tsp. daily
• Dogs 2 to 5 lbs: 1/4 tsp. daily • Dogs 12 lbs & up: 1 tsp. daily 
• Dogs 5 to 8 lbs: 1/2 tsp. daily

if it contains a mild antibiotic why we don't need a perscription to buy it?????
Angels' Glow is safe and an OTC product.

Before experiencing for yourself, you might want to read some of the comments we have received from our customers:

Dear Angels’ GlowTM, 

· Jan 17, 2005 - My Havanese Cali, has been suffering with awful tear staining. I would have never believed it if I had not seen it myself. Thanks so much. We are setting up a new website and would like to carry it on our site. Sincerely, Sherry R. - Homer, NE
· Feb 17, 2005 - This product is exceptional. It started working within a week. I am completely satisfied! Molly G. - Herman, NE 
· Feb 18, 2005 - This Company not only has a product that does exactly what they claim, but they deliver on all aspects of convenience and customer service. I even had an unexpected return phone call, following up on a question I had asked. Tom M. - Lansing, MI 
· May 21, 2005 - I have seen your product work wonders in my friends’ dogs!! I do grooming and will recommend it to all!







Thanks again for the great product! Janet L. - Lil Dog Rescue, Quality grooming 
Aug 31, 2005 - This is my second order and the product is outstanding to say the least. Ralph DeW. – Cottonwood, AZ
· June 28, 2005 - I cannot even begin to express in words just how happy I am with this product. I had tried every thing and I did not think that it would work I was doubtful but also desperate. Now, my Bichon Frise as no stains and I have used this product less than a month. Thanks Angels’ Glow! - Ms. Rebecca R. & TIKI - Linden, VA 
· Sept 21, 2005 - Wonderful product! I have a little white Poodle; her eye stain has really improved. Karen H. – Camrose, CA 
· Oct 22, 2005 - I love your product, it does what you promise. I cannot thank you enough for keeping my dogs face beautiful. Edie B. - Tarpon Springs, FL
· Nov 3, 2005 - This product works!! I have wasted a lot of time and money using topical gels and tearstain pads with minimal results. I plan to spread the news of your miracle product to my vet and all my friends. Melissa A. – Brandenburg, KY
· Nov 4, 2005 - After using Angels’ Glow for one month, my Bichon Frise is completely white. CONGRATULATIONS AND THANK YOU. Bichon Frise breeder "BINI'S"- Biljana N. - Zagreb, Croatia 
· Dec 7, 2005 - I love this product; unfortunately, I did not take before picture because I did not really think it was going to work. Sorry. Tamara H. – Upland, CAm
· Feb 15, 2006 - I have been highly recommending you to the members of our online forum and noticed some of their Maltese have made your "before and after" photos. I will continue to keep promoting and recommending your products to others. Thank you! - Rosalee S. - St. Peters, MO 
· Feb 24, 2006 – I am spreading the news. Your product is awesome and I want to tell it to my friends by showing them Buddy's picture online. Amy Montgomery – Kannapolis, NC 
· Mar 7, 2006 –You are about the most helpful company on the internet. Great customer service! Thank you Julie C. - Pagosa Springs, CO 
· Mar 8, 2006 – I am delighted with the change in my Bichon. Julie K. – Brittany, France
· Mar 28, 2006 - This has been a magical product for my beautiful girl's face! Teething caused her to tear constantly and Angels' Glow cleared the problem in less than a week! AMAZING! Thank you







Ann I. – Folsom, CA
· Apr 03, 2006 - Outstanding, would recommend to all. Janice DD. – Lighthouse Point, FL

To get more information about how Angels' Glow works, please go to http://www.angelsglow.com/FAQ.html as to place an order to http://www.angelsglow.com/AGR1.html

If there is anything else we can do to assist you, please do not hesitate to contact us

The Angels’ Glow Team


----------



## bellasmommy2 (Aug 28, 2006)

I just ordered the Angel's Glow for Bella last week so I should be getting it soon. I chose the "Glow" over the "Eyes" since I had read the "Eyes" had wheat in it, something that Bella is allergic to. I'll post after I receive it to let you know if we get any results... Bella doesn't have bad tear stains, but they are definitely worse than they were all through teething (she is 15 months now).


----------



## mtenander1 (Aug 12, 2006)

In response to which is better, Glow or Eyes. You stated that you chose to go with Glow because it did not contain Wheat. I believe that is incorrect. The Glow is the one that contains wheat and the Eyes does not. I have used both and the Eyes are much better, Mia is not so itchy.

This was copied from the Angels Glow website under FAQ's;

Q. Which are the ingredients in Angels’ Glow?
A. Angels' Glow is very palatable containing corn flour, *wheat flour*, natural chicken liver flavor, lamb meal, chicken, rice flour, Tylosin tartrate, powdered cellulose, corn syrup, vegetable oil, mono and di-glyerides, brown # 9, yellow # 5 and lecithin.

I have been using Angel's Eyes on Mia for a while and have endless compliments on her eyes. She does not like the taste so I have mixed it with chicken or beef baby food or Nutri-cal paste vitamin and she loves it.


----------

